# Fehlermeldungen.und keine Ahnung was zu tun ist



## DiaryOfDreams (25. Apr 2008)

Hi.
Also ich habe mit EJB noch nichts zu tun gehabt und jetzt muss ich das in einem Praktikum benutzen.
Einziges Problem: Der Prof. hat davon selber keine Ahnung und sein Mitarbeiter kann damit wohl schon ein wenig umgehen aber bei weitem nicht genug um uns bei Fehler fachkundig helfen zu können.
Also kurz und knapp - das Programm soll bald laufen, aber Hilfe bekommen wir keine.
Daumen hoch.
So, genug Frust abgelassen - ich habe wenig bis keine Ahnung von EJBs und kann dementsprechen wenig mit folgenden Fehlermeldungen anfangen...ach so, noch kurz angemerkt, ich arbeit mit NetBeans 6.0.1 und habe eine Enterprise Application, einen Enterprise Application Client und ein EJB Mobul als Projekte.

EDIT: Arbeite übrigens mit EJB 3.0

So, wenn ich das EJB-Modul "Undeploy and Deploy"en will kommt folgende Meldung:


```
deployment started : 0%
Deploying application in domain failed; Deployment ErrorException [TOPLINK-28018] (Oracle TopLink Essentials - 2.0.1 (Build b09d-fcs (12/06/2007))): oracle.toplink.essentials.exceptions.EntityManagerSetupException
Exception Description: predeploy for PersistenceUnit [SWT2_APP-ejbPU] failed.
Internal Exception: Exception [TOPLINK-30007] (Oracle TopLink Essentials - 2.0.1 (Build b09d-fcs (12/06/2007))): oracle.toplink.essentials.exceptions.PersistenceUnitLoadingException
Exception Description: An exception was thrown while loading class: swt2.app.entities.Kurs to check whether it implements @Entity, @Embeddable, or @MappedSuperclass.
Internal Exception: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: swt2.app.entities.Kurs -- Exception [TOPLINK-28018] (Oracle TopLink Essentials - 2.0.1 (Build b09d-fcs (12/06/2007))): oracle.toplink.essentials.exceptions.EntityManagerSetupException
Exception Description: predeploy for PersistenceUnit [SWT2_APP-ejbPU] failed.
Internal Exception: Exception [TOPLINK-30007] (Oracle TopLink Essentials - 2.0.1 (Build b09d-fcs (12/06/2007))): oracle.toplink.essentials.exceptions.PersistenceUnitLoadingException
Exception Description: An exception was thrown while loading class: swt2.app.entities.Kurs to check whether it implements @Entity, @Embeddable, or @MappedSuperclass.
Internal Exception: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: swt2.app.entities.Kurs
Deployment error:
The module has not been deployed.
See the server log for details.
        at org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.deployment.devmodules.api.Deployment.deploy(Deployment.java:163)
        at org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.ant.Deploy.execute(Deploy.java:104)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.UnknownElement.execute(UnknownElement.java:288)
        at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor257.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.dispatch.DispatchUtils.execute(DispatchUtils.java:105)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Task.perform(Task.java:348)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.execute(Target.java:357)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.performTasks(Target.java:385)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeSortedTargets(Project.java:1329)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTarget(Project.java:1298)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.DefaultExecutor.executeTargets(DefaultExecutor.java:41)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTargets(Project.java:1181)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.module.bridge.impl.BridgeImpl.run(BridgeImpl.java:277)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.module.run.TargetExecutor.run(TargetExecutor.java:460)
        at org.netbeans.core.execution.RunClassThread.run(RunClassThread.java:151)
Caused by: The module has not been deployed.
        at org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.deployment.devmodules.api.Deployment.deploy(Deployment.java:157)
        ... 16 more
BUILD FAILED (total time: 0 seconds)
```

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe - zumal das unter Garantie nicht meine letzte Frage sein wird...  :cry:


----------



## maki (25. Apr 2008)

Zeig mal die swt2.app.entities.Kurs Klasse.


----------



## Gast (25. Apr 2008)

Hi.
Die Klasse sieht so aus - keine Ahnung ob das richtig ist.
Es geht bei dem Projekt darum das man die beiden Entities "Kurs" und SemesterKurs" hat. Ein Kurs kann mehrere Semesterkurse haben (z.B. das slebe Fach jedes Jahr einmal).
Außerdem sollen wir noch eine dritte Entität einbauen, welche eben die beiden anderen Tabellen verbindet, also nur die beiden Felder "KursID" und "SemesterKursID" beinhaltet - aber wie das geht weiß ich auch noch nicht genau...also nicht wundern wenn in den Entities nicht alles korrekt ist.


/*
 * To change this template, choose Tools | Templates
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */

package swt2.app.entities;

import java.io.Serializable;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import javax.persistence.Column;
import javax.persistence.Entity;
import javax.persistence.Id;
import javax.persistence.Table;

/**
 *
 * @author Daniel
 */
@Entity
@Table(name="Kurs")
public class Kurs implements Serializable {
    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

    @Id
    @Column(name="kuerzel", insertable=false, nullable=false)
    private String kuerzel;

    @Column(name="langname")
    private String langname;

    @Column(name="beschreibung")
    private String beschreibung;

    @Column(name="dozent")
    private String dozent;

    public Kurs() {
    }

    public String getKuerzel() {
        return kuerzel;
    }

    public void setKuerzel(String kuerzel) {
        this.kuerzel = kuerzel;
    }

    public String getLangname() {
        return langname;
    }

    public void setLangname(String langname) {
        this.langname = langname;
    }

    public String getBeschreibung() {
        return beschreibung;
    }

    public void setBeschreibung(String beschreibung) {
        this.beschreibung = beschreibung;
    }

    public String getDozent() {
        return dozent;
    }

    public void setDozent(String dozent) {
        this.dozent = dozent;
    }

    public ArrayList<SemesterKurs> getSemesterKurse() {
        ArrayList<SemesterKurs> kurse = new ArrayList<SemesterKurs>();
        return kurse;
    }

    public void setSemesterKurse(ArrayList<SemesterKurs> kurse) {
    }

    @Override
    public int hashCode() {
        int hash = 0;
        hash += (this.getKuerzel() != null ? this.getKuerzel().hashCode() : 0);
        return hash;
    }

    @Override
    public boolean equals(Object object) {
        // TODO: Warning - this method won't work in the case the id fields are not set
        if (!(object instanceof Kurs)) {
            return false;
        }
        Kurs other = (Kurs) object;
        if ((this.getKuerzel() == null && other.getKuerzel() != null) || (this.getKuerzel() != null && !this.getKuerzel().equals(other.getKuerzel()))) {
            return false;
        }
        return true;
    }

    @Override
    public String toString() {
        return "Kurs[Kuerzel = " + this.getKuerzel() + " ,Langname = " + this.getLangname()
                + " ,Beschreibung = " + this.getBeschreibung() + " ,Dozent = " +
                this.getDozent() + "]";
    }
}


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (25. Apr 2008)

Sorry, wollte das noch mit den "
	
	
	
	





```
"-Tags anpassen, aber hatte mich zuvor nicht eingeloggt, somit geht das jetzt ja nicht mehr...  :oops:
```


----------

